# Putting clothes on cats!



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So yesterday I was at the store to get some things and at the pet section, I see dog bandanna's I wanted to buy one, but I didn't want to do it because I don't know if my mom will allow me to buy one with her money. Now I want buy clothes to see what it will look like on her like little dresses and things to see how a diva she is.

But long time ago I bought this Elephant head thing for Francis, but he didn't like it. lol They have ties though. I don't know if my sister will but like a bow or something for Salma( BTW she's out of the bathroom now and Vinnie and Francis in her bedroom. Really I have no idea if they are in the bathroom or bedroom)

So has anyone attempted to but like little ties and clothes for your cats? I know this is sounds too hardcore, but it was just a thought. lol


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You think you're seeing how much of a diva she is, and what you're actually measuring is how much patience she has with something foreign sitting on her body that feels uncomfortable and weird to her. Clothes on animals are a bad idea! Why make them uncomfortable or freak out for no reason except our own vanity.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

But the boys have ties though.. The don't wear it much..


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

A friend of mine has a cat that LOVES bandanas - whenever they get a new one, the cat rushes up and paws and pats on it until it is put on him. He just adores them and wears them all the time - kinda weird if you ask me - my cat runs the other way!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

lol. Look at this cat! talking about clothes. I don't think I will spend all for that money on my cat with clothes. 0.0 She must be a real Diva...


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband has told me that he would divorce me if I try to dress our animal(s) in clothes, except for Halloween.

I might try to convince him for other things. XD But I've accepted that for now.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

When I was little I dressed the kittens and played with them as dolls - grown cats never tolerated it!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I would never put clothes on my cat for any reason except the possibility of needing to after surgery... which has never happened. The clothing doesn't sever a purpose on the cats so I don't feel the need to dress them up like a child when they don't enjoy it just to amuse me. Plus, if you're only going to put the clothes on once, see that the cat hates it, and (hopefully after seeing the cat's dislike) never use it again, it seems like a total waste of money.

If I had a Sphynx or Rex cat there would be an exception, as they can get cold and benefit from clothing, but I don't plan on owning either.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

its.alice said:


> My husband has told me that he would divorce me if I try to dress our animal(s) in clothes, except for Halloween.


Haha Halloween? >< Wonder what hallowen costume I Could find. lol( when Halloween comes._

@Carmel: I see many small dogs in clothes either for fashion or for weather purposes or maybe even halloween. lol The clothes are cute though. I would never dress up a big dog though.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Midnight would look gorgeous in a musketeer's suit, brandishing a sword and with a huge hat with a feather...


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I put clothes on Finnick. As long as it doesn't have sleeves, he's okay with it. He has a lifeguard shirt we put on him. Right now our air conditioner is broken so it's 91 degrees in our house. We're trying everything to cool him down, so one of our solutions was to wet the shirt down and have him wear it. I don't plan to put it on him much in the future though. I started it so he became accustomed to things on him so that whenever I feel comfortable leash training him, he hopefully won't freak out as much as he'll already be used to foreign things being on him.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Midnight would look gorgeous in a musketeer's suit, brandishing a sword and with a huge hat with a feather...


For some reason.. I imagined Robinhood..

@Braxen: Leash training him! You can start now that he's young.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I want to wait until it's not 91 degrees in our house, and not 103 outside. It's way too hot for him. Plus, we just moved into this house a week ago, so I'm waiting a bit until I'm sure he'll be okay. Plus, I'd like to get him fixed first, and the rest of his shots. Just on the safe side.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^I agree with you on that( especially the fixed part)


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> @Carmel: I see many small dogs in clothes either for fashion or for weather purposes or maybe even halloween. lol The clothes are cute though. I would never dress up a big dog though.


I hadn't mentioned dogs... but what's the difference between a big dog and a little dog, though? Just the fact that you wouldn't like them in clothing? Since it's very likely the bigger dogs have the same opinion of clothing as smaller dogs.

I do know dogs get dressed up for weather related issues, and I'm ok with that, some small dogs (often the Chihuahua comes to mind) appear to like clothing and it protects them from the elements. My dog likes to have a sweater on in the winter from time to time (we catch her shivering sometimes without it) but that's because she doesn't have long hair after she's been cut. Not all dog breeds (even larger dogs) are built to withstand the cold, not all big dogs are like Huskies. Cats on the other hand, even the domestic short hairs, have adequate fur to keep them toasty in the winter... so that's a no to cat clothing, and a maybe ok to dog clothing in my books.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, Midnight would obviously choose El Zorro (The Fox, in Spanish).


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah.. but I wuold like to do it on special occasions like Halloween.

I only brought this thread up because Halloween is coming up so I want to talk about costumes and stuff. lol


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I sometimes dress my parents dog up, he loves it! He gets so excited, pawing at the clothes- then running round showing off. I only let him wear the clothes for a few minutes, as I don't want him to overheat. He's a Border Collie btw, so he's a big dog.

I've dressed both Evie and Mitzi in a tiny baby gro before. Evie had to wear it following her spaying, I made Mit Mit wear it for a little while to get her scent on it, so that when Evie came back from the vets and wore the same baby gro, Mitzi would be able to recognise the scent (she's had hissing trouble when Evie has come back from the vet before). Mitzi HATED it, Evie didn't really mind- she's quite laid back about things like that. Plus, she got a LOT of attention.

I wouldn't dress them for any other reason- maybe the odd cute photo, but I wouldn't actively buy dress up clothes.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

A bandanna is about as far as I would go... because IDK, just dressing up animals like humans weirds me out. They are smart, sure, but they aren't human... which is one of the reasons why they are awesome.

I remember Ella, our Golden Retriever, LOVED her bandanna. She would bring it to me to put it on her, and she would prance around all vain like. She was such a little princess!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always wanted to dress my cats. Heard that they walk funny and lose their balance when dressed. Dad doesn't let me. He said that's animal abuse. Dad, you are soooo not fun :/


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Midnight would look gorgeous in a musketeer's suit, brandishing a sword and with a huge hat with a feather...


----------



## MP2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

Do people _really_ put their cats in clothes? What on earth for?? (At first, I thought this was a joke, but not I am not so sure)?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah.....so......
We used to dress Sumo up for Halloween. This was him last year. 
I'll find the other pics and post them up.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's another.....can't seem to find the rest. 










But he had also been a wizard, a skunk, and maybe a dinosaur (not sure on the dinosaur...my memory is shot....maybe a lizard?).


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Braxen said:


> I put clothes on Finnick. As long as it doesn't have sleeves, he's okay with it. He has a lifeguard shirt we put on him. Right now our air conditioner is broken so it's 91 degrees in our house. We're trying everything to cool him down, so one of our solutions was to wet the shirt down and have him wear it. I don't plan to put it on him much in the future though. I started it so he became accustomed to things on him so that whenever I feel comfortable leash training him, he hopefully won't freak out as much as he'll already be used to foreign things being on him.


i like this idea! our kitties seem to be too warm in our house (when the ac is on they hang out by the vents, or right in front of the fan). sometimes i pet them with wet hands to wet their fur a little bit, but not sure how much of a relief it is.

i was thinking i would only put clothes on them if they were too cold (which doesnt look like its happening any time soon)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> Yeah.....so......
> We used to dress Sumo up for Halloween. This was him last year.
> I'll find the other pics and post them up.


Awwww!!!! Super kitty! ♥♥ If only he was alive still how do you think he might react to Yoshi?


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, Sumo is adorable.

(I confess, Halloween is my one exception to the 'I will not dress up animals' rule. I mean, come on. Humans aren't being humans on Halloween! And as long as the pet doesn't hate it. *nods*)


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Haha Halloween? >< Wonder what hallowen costume I Could find. lol( when Halloween comes._
> 
> @Carmel: I see many small dogs in clothes either for fashion or for weather purposes or maybe even halloween. lol The clothes are cute though. I would never dress up a big dog though.


I am making a halloween costume for Alice if I can convince my husband to buy me a sewing machine.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I don't put my cats in dresses or clothe's, etc, but lots of other people do it to their cats. To me, a Persian cat look's best in little dresses because the dresses really bring out the colour and texture of their face. Really adorable video!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Or any other long hair kitty of that matter.  Actually the owner said that's a Himalayan cream-point. lol




its.alice said:


> I am making a halloween costume for Alice if I can convince my husband to buy me a sewing machine.


Awesome.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

The cats WILL have their revenge.

I'd rather not take the chance.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Huge said:


> The cats WILL have their revenge.
> 
> I'd rather not take the chance.












This was 2 Christmases ago. Lets just say I'm still facing the consequences for it...


----------



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

Our vet actually fussed at me for not having a sweater on our shitzhu puppy when she went in for a checkup. It was two years ago, in Jan. He said that her tiny body was not meant to withstand the cold and she should be protected whenever she went outside. 
Tonks, however, we will not be putting clothes on. If she needs to go to the vet in the winter, we will put a blanket in her carrier. Since puppies are usually on leashes and not in carriers, the puppy would need warmth. But I don't really see a purpose in it for kitties.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

My Chihuahua's ware cloths because winter time here is bitter cold but as for Tinkerbell No I don't think she needs cloths she's pretty fury and will never go outside or anything. Plus she cleans her fur how could she if she had cloths on. I don't think she would like cloths very much anyway.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Angry Christmas kitties!!! This was when Sinatra was balding a tad by his eyebrows for a few months. He is back to normal now, but would be just as angry to have that hat on. Nutmeg is an elf, by the way. You can't really see it with the angle.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That is one angry freaking elf! Man, she is so cute...and of course Sinatra is handsome even when he looks ticked off.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I had to hold her to take the picture!! If you let her go when she is wearing hats she shakes her head violently until it falls off. I'm afraid her head will turn into mush if I let her do it!! So unless it is a special occasion this is the only type of clothing our kitties wear:


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

They look like they are saying "ok that's it you just wait" I think I would be afraid to go to sleep with these two angry fur babies in the house lol...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They forgave me...eventually.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


>


Haha!!!!!!! They are doing the squidward face. lol I just want to laugh at this( For real) but I didn' because I don't want to wake up my sister.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

This is the closest I ever really came to dressing up my cat. Actually, I think my dad stuck it on her... we only left it on for like a minute, and I snapped a blurry picture, haha. It was a chocolate box bow. We later put it on the dog for a few minutes, too. Her pictures were less blurry.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

its.alice said:


> My husband has told me that he would divorce me if I try to dress our animal(s) in clothes, except for Halloween.
> 
> I might try to convince him for other things. XD But I've accepted that for now.


Me and your husband would get along well.

There is nothing natural about putting clothes on dogs or cats. Unless they are hairless animals or really small dogs, there is also not going to be any practical reason for it. Unless it doubles as a harness or something it is basically just ridiculous.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

jmw said:


> There is nothing natural about putting clothes on dogs or cats. Unless they are hairless animals or really small dogs, there is also not going to be any practical reason for it. Unless it doubles as a harness or something it is basically just ridiculous.


This. It's nothing but vanity on the part of the human component. I'd prefer to save the money by not buying silly costumes and buy him something that *HE* would enjoy..like a cool toy or another scratching post.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

I must be a terrible mommy. I dress my babies up all the time. I'm going to have to go find some pictures and upload them. lol I have the cutest red dress that I make Destiny wear. I don't have to many boy clothes so the girls are the ones that get all dolled up.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Haha if Misa was a boy.. I would never do something like that. lol




MowMow said:


> T *HE* would enjoy..like a cool toy or another scratching post


OR maybe a girlfriend. lol


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Awwww!!!! Super kitty! ♥♥ If only he was alive still how do you think he might react to Yoshi?


Sumo seemed to like other cats when they would come up to the door. Sometimes they would hiss at him, but he never hissed back. So I think he would have done great with Yoshi....just like a big brother. 
But we'll never know....


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw!!. They will meet one day..

So people think this is weird on animals?









OR this:









I think Vinnie and Francis look great in these ties. lol


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

When I was little, I tried putting Cassie in a doll dress. Let's just say that I never tried it again. 

And I've put doll hats on Cherry, but only for a few minutes to get a cute picture.


----------

